# Sparkles Best Poses



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 20, 2018)

She's a stinker when it comes to pictures... Always looks the opposite way... Ha ha.

Edit! 

I have deleted her pics to free up my space on mantidforum.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 20, 2018)

Another deleted pic...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 20, 2018)

She is very pretty!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 20, 2018)

Sparkles is a beautiful mantis.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 22, 2018)

So a short update on Sparkle-

Since mating she has laid 3 ooths (woo hoo!), and since I found another Carolina mantis I have 'rescued' from Mr. Jack Frost, she has been booted to free rain of my room mode! So I trust she is enjoying her freedom. She has such character, I really enjoy her (it'll be a sad day when she dies, I'll probably go on a mantid shopping spree that day! ?) ..


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

? Can we see a picture of her and Mr. Jack Frost?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 23, 2018)

She will love the freedom for sure. Cochise enjoyed it too when she was out all the time.  Show us more pics


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 23, 2018)

I am so sorry Mantisgirl13! (Mr. Jack Frost is the cold outdoors ... Oops I should have clarified!)

Anyway here is Carolinia: delete.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 23, 2018)

So it was nice today so I took Sparkle and Carolinia outside to catch their own bugs! They had fun! This pic is catching flys on the compost pile (yuck!)

Pic has been deleted.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 23, 2018)

Yes, I helped her catch this one... In fact she is still eating it...! Btw it was a huge grasshopper. 

Pic: deleted


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

? oops! It is a cute name though! She is a cutie.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 23, 2018)

The grasshopper will fill her belly wel  nice picure.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 23, 2018)

Yeah I should name one of my males that someday! 

She is finally full and now she is 'resting' .


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 25, 2018)

I don't have a picture but today Sparkle was trying to catch the isopods in Bud' s cage! That's funny!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 25, 2018)

Lol That is funny.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 10, 2018)

Sparkle is fading... she will be gone soon. I am sad because I was really proud of her and loved her...

Carolinia already passed yesterday and Sparkle is following... 4 ooths.. beautiful girl... but! She's not gone yet! Still knowing the inevitable is coming makes me sad... she has pretty much lost the use of legs.. raptor still strong.. drank some water.. won't eat tho but fat.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh no! I am sorry, I know you will miss her.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 10, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen

Lola our female european is fading just like yours. Can barely get around.

Is this how they all go? Lose their 'legs' and flop over. Struggle to right themselves. Get fussy at feedings?

Stanky legs? 

Sad days. Hoping to get a few M. caffra nymphs sent to me (arriving alive) next week, or it'll be a while before I get to feed another mantis.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 11, 2018)

Sad to hear Carolinia is gone and Sparkles is dying  I really wish mantids live longer than a year...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 11, 2018)

@hysteresis I am sorry about Lola too   

Are you going to get another mantis?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks everybody.

@hysteresis Sad to hear Lola's not doing well!

I prolly should freeze her.. her abdomen turned blackish brown overnight...


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 11, 2018)

Pic was of Sparkle dying.

Deleted.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 11, 2018)

Same. Sparkle dying.

Pic deleted


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 11, 2018)

My dad is holding her in pics... He finished her off.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 11, 2018)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 11, 2018)

Aww @Prayingmantisqueen 

Sad times.

@MantisGirl13 if all goes well on the other end, we should have between 2 and 4 Miomantis caffra later this week. They're getting heat packs so they can send. It's not super cold here yet but cold enough to warrant a heat pack. Shipping Priority Overnight. $$$ 

Around L4s, so that will be a super new experience for us - young fresh mantids for us to watch, gobbling up their prey. 

Hopefully our european ooth is full of little ones, although the ooth is in diapause at the moment. 

We're not going away anytime soon.


----------



## Graceface (Nov 11, 2018)

So sorry for your loss! She was a beautiful mantis ❤


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 11, 2018)

I know the way I put it sounds horrible but I think he really is a humane person and he has to put lots of my pets down... 

Thanks everybody. I did a big tidy up on all mantid supplies and such so a fresh start!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yeah, it is sad, but we have to put our pets down sometimes.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 11, 2018)

This isnt the first he has had to put down for me (miss animal lover).. A sick chicken.. Mantis.. Dogs... More I a sure. And of course accidental ones.. Uhh.. My kitten... 

But yeah, it happens. Its the way life goes. And in heaven there will never be anymore death and thats what there is to look forward to.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 11, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> And﻿ in heaven there will never be anymore death and thats what there is to look forward to.


@Prayingmantisqueen

That's one heck of a promise.


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 11, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen I am sincerely sorry about your loss...   

"And﻿ in heaven there will never be anymore death and thats what there is to look forward to. " Sometimes I just sit and wonder if and what is after this life. The most probable thing would be darkness and eternal sleep. But with all my heart I hope that isn't true. Our human minds can't comprehend the idea of eternal ending... It's just wishful thinking I guess. I am intrigued to find out whether or not their is life after death. My heart believes, while my brain just doesn't. One day we all will find out... 

On a more pleasant side note, you should use imgur rather than photobucket as a picture host. It ups the quality of pictures. Well, actually it's that photobucket lowers it. Only the most experienced photographers will notice the difference. It's subtle but can make all the difference.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 12, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> And in heaven there will never be anymore death and thats what there is to look forward to.


It will be great and I believe we will see our pets again. That is a comfortinting thought.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> It will be great and I believe we will see our pets again. That is a comfortinting thought.


It sure is!

- MatisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 12, 2018)

Major said:


> Sometimes﻿ I ju﻿st sit and wonder if and what is after this life. The most probable thing would be darkness and eterna﻿l sleep. But with all my heart I hope that isn't true. O﻿ur human minds can't comprehend the idea of eternal ending... It's just wishful thinking I guess. I am intrigued to find out whether or not their is life after death. My heart believes, whil﻿﻿e ﻿my﻿ br﻿ai﻿﻿﻿﻿n just doesn't. One day we all will find out... ﻿﻿﻿


Do you believe in the Bible? If so checking out 1 Thessalonians 4:16-17 may relieve your mind a bit. I know everyone here believes differently and that is perfectly fine. I only want the truth and I believe that the Bible holds truth. Please dont think I am trying to push my beliefs on anyone. Just sharing   

Oh yeah! Btw, got my babies from @Kermit today and he even included a suprise nymph! A stagmomantis limbata! Yay! Just in time for my birthday (Thursday)!


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 12, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen

Happy birthday! 

Today is my wife's, and mine was Wednesday 7th.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 12, 2018)

November birtbdays


----------



## Graceface (Nov 12, 2018)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 12, 2018)

@PrayingmantisqueenA nice birthday gift to get and happy birthday!

Happy birthdaty too, @hysteresis


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Happy birthday, @Prayingmantisqueen and @hysteresis! 

Prayingmantisqueen, I am glad you got your nymphs safely! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 12, 2018)

Thx!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Major said:


> "And﻿ in heaven there will never be anymore death and thats what there is to look forward to. " Sometimes I just sit and wonder if and what is after this life. The most probable thing would be darkness and eternal sleep. But with all my heart I hope that isn't true. Our human minds can't comprehend the idea of eternal ending... It's just wishful thinking I guess. I am intrigued to find out whether or not their is life after death. My heart believes, while my brain just doesn't. One day we all will find out...


I believe that after death, we all have eternal life. If you put your faith in God and believe in him, you will spend eternity with him in heaven. If you do not believe that Jesus died on a cross to save us from our sins, then you will suffer eternally in heck. It is hard to think about sometimes, but I believe it to be true.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for the birthday wishes @Little Mantis and @MantisGirl13.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 12, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> ﻿that after death, we all have eternal life. If you put your﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ ﻿faith in ﻿God and believe in him, you will spend eternity with him ﻿in ﻿heaven﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿.


I agree with that.



MantisGirl13 said:


> If ﻿you do not believe that Jesus died on a cross to save us ﻿from our sins, then you will suffer eternally in heck﻿. ﻿﻿


Although I believe there will be a punishment for the unbelieving I cannot believe in an eternal burning heck my reasons being, I cannot understand why a God of Love would torment his mortals for ever and ever because of one choice. And I believe that the Bible points to one final punishment for the wicked which is Biblicaly called the "second death" which your destiny will be decided (by God) depending on you record in the "Book of Life/ Death" (which the "Recording Angel" takes record of your every act and thought from birth to death in). I believe the word 'eternal' means that where ever you have put your devotion your reward will be final, no going back, forever. So you would be forever saved, or forever lost. But not forever lost and alive, burning in heck.... Only God may judge us, not man. This is a very indepth study and I do not want to controversy amongst us here on the forum so I will close my mouth and say that if you are interested more in my views I would gladly share in another time and place. 

Ps. Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! I am sure it will be great..!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 12, 2018)

Btw, I appriciate everyones views and appriciate your interest in sharing!!!!


----------



## cwebster (Nov 18, 2018)

Am so sorry to hear of your losses. They are so lovely and personable then just leave too soon. Sob.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you @cwebster. I know it is sad.


----------

